# Pontoon boats on lakes



## Hnaf (Jan 23, 2008)

So for Christmas my wife gave my a new pontoon boat. I've only used one once before with a friend on the green river below the gorge. It was a wonderful experience and that lead to my Christmas present. So my question is what advice can others give me in terms of using a pontoon boat on larger bodies of water? 

If I need to explain more of what I'm wondering about I guess I would say safety on lakes where rough water can come up on you is a bit of a concern. Utah lake and Strawberry Res are two I've been thinking of trying to use my toon boot to work the shorelines and protected areas of the lake. I'm not looking to put a trolling motor on mine as I've seen others describe. Again any advice would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Wind is no friend of a pontoon.
Always be aware of the wind and the direction it's blowing.
On large bodies of water, stay somewhat close to shore if it's windy at all, or may get windy.
Strawberry can be calm in the morning and by 10:00am or so, the wind almost always picks up.

A PDF [life jacket] is manditory to have with you. So is a horn or whistle. [some people don't know this]
Have an air pump with you, or at least with your vehichle.

Remember that it can take some time to get back to shore for personal breaks, if you know what I mean.

If you use a motor, the toon must registered and you must display the numbers on the toon.

Use common sense and caution when using a pontoon and you will have a great day on the water,
Grandpa D.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> So is a horn or whistle. [some *people don't know this*]


Very true. Is this only for pontoons or does it include float tubes as well?


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

Pontoons are quite safe on lakes. I would not worry about that much, go out and have some fun! If you carry a life jacket, that will keep you alive regardless of what happens. The only other caution I would give is that it can be difficult to row very far against a stiff wind. So if its blowing hard, go upwind from your vehicle or stay close. If you do get caught in some wind you can't handle its always possible to row yourself downwind or crosswind to the nearest shore and hike back to the truck. I have been out on lakes over a hundred times in my pontoon and have never had any kind of incident. They are comfortable, easy to maneuver, and handle big waves with ease.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

Oh by the way, whistles are not required for pontoons or float tubes in Utah. But they are still a good idea.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> ... is manditory to have with you. So is a horn or whistle. [some people don't know this]


Grandpa -- can you show me where the horn or whistle is required? I can't find anything regarding this on the State Parks site (http://stateparks.utah.gov/stateparks/b ... klist.html). I'd like to read the rule/regulation and see which agency is regulating this. Thanks!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

> So is a horn or whistle. [some people don't know this]


I also was unaware of this and would like to read up on the regulation.

Hnaf, As you become comfortable in your craft, you will find that it is a very safe way to fish and that your fishing success will markedly improve. I do wear a PFD while fishing, but I feel safer in my float tube than I do in a small tinny boat so many people fish out of. (and the main lakes I hit are Jordanelle, Deer Creek, Strawberry and UL) As with everything, use common sense and get off the water when there are high winds.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

http://stateparks.utah.gov/stateparks/b ... klist.html

These are the requitements for boats.
Pontoons and float tubes are considered boats by the State of Utah.
It states that for boats under 16' a sound devise is strongly suggested.
I was told that it was required.
Looks like I was told wrong.
I still carry one!


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

You could do me a favor, and not put it on Utah lake......How poeple die every year on that lake?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> http://stateparks.utah.gov/stateparks/boating/checklist.html
> 
> These are the requitements for boats.
> Pontoons and float tubes are considered boats by the State of Utah.
> ...


Good link Grandpa D.....

The "link" requires a bell or whistle for a boat over 40'....it's still a good idea..


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

It's also a good idea to get yourself an anchor with about 75 feet of rope. Sometimes it's nice to just stay in one place without having to use your flippers to stay put, especially when the wind starts to pick up.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> Good link Grandpa D.....


What about me? I posted the link first!!

So, we've determined that a "sound device" is not a requirement, but a good idea. My next question is on authority and regulating these rules. If you're not at a state park, do these rules and regulations still apply?


----------



## Jeremy28 (Dec 1, 2007)

i think pontoons are better and mostly used for fishing near the edges/shallows anyways so you should be fine. If you want to dart across a lake to the other side or something then just make sure its not windy. I tried that at otter a couple years ago and the wind got nasty when i was practically in the middle of the lake. The waves were big and it was kind of scary but the pontoon held up just fine. I would carry a life jacket around but not any room and lets face it...whats more important, a life jacket or a keg of beer?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

PBH said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> > Good link Grandpa D.....
> ...


PBH, 
I have no idea. Do you?
If not, it's your job now, should you accept it, to find out.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I feel safer on my pontoons than I do in a boat. And just what is that picture PBH ? That's making me question a lot of things- also bringing a lot of things together though.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

PBH said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> > Good link Grandpa D.....
> ...


Yikes !!!!! :rotfl:

These are State wide "good ideas" and yes, they still apply !! *(())*


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

I know the OP said he didn't want to get an electric motor on his pontoon, but I'll just state for the record that it makes fishing from the 'toon much more pleasurable and opens up more opportunity. Plus, you can fight back to shore against the wind without killing yourself and you can stay on the water longer when the wind picks up. I like to drift and kick with the wind then use the motor to get back into position to make another pass. Or you can just troll around with it to locate fish when the fishing is slow.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> PBH,
> I have no idea. Do you?
> If not, it's your job now, should you accept it, to find out.


I don't know either. I would imagine that if you are fishing a water outside of a State Park, that these "rules" would not apply. We need to remember what we're talking about here: a pontoon boat. There isn't a lot of difference between a pontoon boat \ float tube and an air mattress. How many bathing beauties do you see floating around on air mattresses without a life jacket, whistle, or fire extinguisher?

If carrying a whistle makes you feel more comfortable on the water, take one. It is not a requirement.

...


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Places like Strawberry and Pineview have the same boating regulations as State Parks waters, don't they?

Isn't a pontoon or float tube considered a boat in Utah and therefor have to adhere to the same regulations as a boat?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Float tubes are listed in the proc under their own definition, so they wouldn't fall into the same category as a boat, so long as they are less than 48 inches in any dimension. A pontoon is considered a boat, but boating regs change as the size of the vessel increases.

Strawberry and PV aren't state parks, so they would fall under the default statewide regulations, not the state park specific regs.


----------



## FLYFSHR (Apr 16, 2008)

As far as I'm aware is that I have to carry a PFD with me while out on a float tube. 
If a float tube falls in the same category as a boat then I would have to register it and put decal numbers across the side.
When that day comes, I am done tubing.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

FLYFSHR said:


> As far as I'm aware is that I have to carry a PFD with me while out on a float tube.
> If a float tube falls in the same category as a boat then I would have to register it and put decal numbers across the side.
> When that day comes, I am done tubing.


That day could be here now.
I asked the State if I would need to register a tube if I added an electric motor to it.
The answer was yes.
Any watercraft that has any motor has to be registered.
By the way,you can buy a small tube that holds the motor and battery for a float tube.
This is what I was looking to do.
I bought a toon instead.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

The day I put a motor on my tube, I don't deserve to own it. :lol: 

Yes, any time a motor is placed onto any vessel, registration is required.

Orvis1, your new ******* bass cruiser would need it if you wanted to throw your troller on there.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

LOAH said:


> The day I put a motor on my tube, I don't deserve to own it. :lol:
> 
> Yes, any time a motor is placed onto any vessel, registration is required.
> 
> Orvis1, your new ******* bass cruiser would need it if you wanted to throw your troller on there.


Yep... Planning on it btw blew it up for the first time the other day it is massive! Looking forward to introducing some luckys to some new lakes I could never get on before.... Cmon boulders melt baby melt!


----------

